# Predator 3500 inverter generator does not start



## Claude (Apr 25, 2021)

I am unable to get the generator to start.
The problem is that it does not seem to be getting fuel into the cylinder.
I tried cleaning the carb, but that did not help.
The generator will run if I spray fuel into the filter box, but as soon as I stop it dies.
Is it possible the throttle servo is not working?

Claude


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Of course it could be the servo. But How old is the generator, how much use has it seen? Did you clean the carb in an ultrasonic cleaner? That’s the only way to be 100% sure it’s clean. Or replace the carb. And always use fuel stabilizer and ethanol free gas whenever you can. Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

also check the fuel pump if it has one as well as the fuel filter
is the gas flowing when you disconnect the fuel feed from the carby?


----------



## Claude (Apr 25, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> Of course it could be the servo. But How old is the generator, how much use has it seen? Did you clean the carb in an ultrasonic cleaner? That’s the only way to be 100% sure it’s clean. Or replace the carb. And always use fuel stabilizer and ethanol free gas whenever you can. Dutchy


The generator has less than 20 hours use on it, it is 4 years old. I only cleaned with compressed air and carb cleaner.


----------



## Claude (Apr 25, 2021)

iowagold said:


> also check the fuel pump if it has one as well as the fuel filter
> is the gas flowing when you disconnect the fuel feed from the carby?


There is fuel in the carb bawl. I think this carb is gravity fed.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

clean the idle jet.
look at the carb blow up for location.
most of the time it is under the lever for the throttle plate.
most are plastic so be care full...

also the main jet in the bowl area.

from there you need an ultrasonic cleaner to get those pesky hidden passages clean...
things like emulsion tube, air and fuel passages deep in the carb.

we like the berryman carb dip as a pre soak for 24 to 48 hours before running in an ultrasonic unit.
and another can for post dip to protect the aluminum.

on most of these little gens you are better off with a new carb...
cheaper if you value your time!

I keep whole spare carbs on hand for mine....
that way if you are in a bind you can quick swap the carby out and deal with it later.
nothing worse than sitting in the dark!
GRIN!


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Like Iowa suggested, it sounds like the carb still has some obstructions even after you cleaned it. The smaller jets clog easily and can cause the issues you're having. I don't have an ultrasonic cleaner, but I do have a set of cleaning rods I use for the jets in all of my small engines, including my generators. I've been able to effective use the rods to get all of the jets and passages cleared of obstructions. I can post the link to the tool I use if you like. It's a very handy tool to have if you have a lot of small carb engines.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the emulsion tube on some carbs are hidden...
the better honda gx carbs they are service able.

new carbs are the way to go if ethanol is involved.


----------



## Claude (Apr 25, 2021)

Thanks to all who responded to my post. The ultrasonic cleaner did the trick.

Claude


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Claude said:


> Thanks to all who responded to my post. The ultrasonic cleaner did the trick.
> 
> Claude


We've all been there. I've had to take a carb apart a second time that I thought I had cleaned only to find that I didn't get everything the first time. It happens.


----------

